# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Mujin, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mujin, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 16, 2015

MUJIN International Robot Exhibition 2015

----------


## Airicist

Random box picking

Published on May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 28, 2016

----------

